# installing  Ubhuntu



## bholu (Jan 6, 2006)

hi,
I wanna install ubunto on my system,
but the problm is that i dont know how to do that on my system.
i have some very critical problm.

1. I got 80  GB hard disc but on my windose 2000 total 45.16 GB i can c my Q. is where is my remaining  GBs?????    
 (it shows  19.5gb on C drive,  15.9gb on F drive, and  9.76gb on H drive,  i'm not mising G drive it is there but there is no space in it when i click on it ask me to format n when i  try to format it windows doesnt format.)

2. i also got fedora core 2.5 something but this is in which drive i dont know. 
I'm not a admin. for  fedora so i can remove this OS?????? :roll:  :roll:


----------



## desertwind (Jan 7, 2006)

for installing ubuntu,

just go on installing, it isn't much difficult. And if you find difficulty in any stage of install, ask us.

regarding prob 1. i cant get much clue. Mebbe your mobo doesnt support such a large disc, or mebbe you've allocated the remaining space to linux ?

prob no 2. you can't see FC (what's this 2.5 ? i havent heard of such a version) partitiions from windows. For reading from gnu/linux, you've to use some tools like explore2fs or that. for removing FC4 OS, simply delete the partition and dont forget to clear your mbr.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 7, 2006)

maybe FC is what's occupying the rest of the 80 GB disc.


----------



## vignesh (Jan 7, 2006)

I think he is talking about Fedora 2 there is no FC 2.5...
You cant see Linux partitions in Windows...


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Jan 8, 2006)

hey @bholu...

installing a linux is best learnt for the first time with an experienced person.
Try to contact ur friends/someone who knows to install and learn it as they do it...

If u r in chennai, i will be glad to help  Or contact ur nearby LUG - Linux Users Group...


----------



## mehulved (Jan 8, 2006)

Bholu what u can do is boot into Fedora core and and type the following command in the terminal 





> fdisk -l /dev/hda


 Post the output here. That will solve the problem about ur hard disk space. 
Now, coming to installatio of ubuntu. It is very easy if you have installed any OS before -even windows. Only place to be careful about is while partitioning. The package of Ubuntu says that default installer will use the whole of hard disk. So, you will have to select only the space you want to use. That isn't so difficult. Overall ubuntu isn't too hard to install or use.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 14, 2006)

is KUBUNTU given in the DVD a good distro?
what all can i do with it ?? can i do C C++ Java etc.??


----------



## mehulved (Jan 14, 2006)

HI infii
Kubuntu is ubuntu which uses KDE instead of GNOME used by Ubuntu. And Ubuntu is a good distro. 
Well what can't you do with it? 
Of course you can do C,C++,Java,etc. 
Its also really easy to use and manage since its based on debian.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 14, 2006)

thanks man


----------



## vignesh (Jan 15, 2006)

On the dvd version both the live and install images are present..Anyway when DrapperDrake is released Kubuntu will also be sent free of cost..

I have been using Kubutu for 10 days its really cool.....


----------



## mehulved (Jan 15, 2006)

Is there any way to make KDE run better in Ubuntu. I downloaded KDE and Enlightenment for Ubuntu. Enlightenment works fine but KDE seems a bit sluggish. Also, since installing KDE, KDE based applications give me an error saying dcopserver not running which wasn't the case b4 installing KDE.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey guys , I want to install Kubuntu given in this months digit DVD .First I thought , it was a Live CD but it was not.
Now I want to know , what is the procedure to install it on my PC having XP SP2.
I wanna retain my XP and also install Kubuntu.
Is it possible?
If yes , how to install it?


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 16, 2006)

Please post how your hdd is partitioned to get better answers. For example, if your hdd has no freespace and everything is allocated entirely to windows, then you have to resize it using FIPS (FIRST INTERACTIVE PARTITION SPLITTER). 
Unfortunately, if your try to to resize NTFS disks, you can't do it thro' FIPS. So you'll have to get either Partition Magic or some progs like Mandrake linux installer(Harddrake) can do that without any fuss, but watchout! 
I'd suggest to backup any data and repartition your drive so that you have enuf space for GNU/Linux and "other" os.
Also to fully enjoy kubuntu get an ethernet connection, and install it using a server installation method (tough but good). *linux expert server * So that you can decide on what packages to install to avoid bloat. 
Your favourite packages can always be d/l and istalled later.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 16, 2006)

I have got a 80GB seagate HDD.
My windows is installed on c:\ and that drive is full . But I have 2 more free partitions . One is 5GB and is completely empty, the other is 12 GB and is almost empty.All my windows stuff is in C: only and rest of stuff is in rest of drives.  My HDD is FAT32.
Now please guide.


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 16, 2006)

Ok! I guess you don't have to resize your Win partition. 
SoFrom the 12 GB Partition remove all Win data and backup it to windows HDD, Linux can read windows partitons so you don't have to worry abt not using your data in linux. 
Start the ubuntu installer (by placing the cd in the cdrom drive  ) and change the bios boot to cdrom drive or dvd drive  and save and exit (F2 or del. If you are relatively new to linux, do a default install Just press [Enter](Or type * linux server expert * if you wan't to customise software selection)
Follow the prompts and answer optimisticly,( If you get a box named automatic network configuration failed, select static setup and enter IP, Gateway, Netmask and Nameserversand select OK)  until you reach a section named partitioning. Here, Delete your "D:" and "E:" Partitions, Select Help to read help about partitioning. 

1. Create a new partition of 100Mb and select it to "format" it to ext2 FS and "use it" as to /boot.

2. Create a new partition of size * twice as your* RAM and similarily use it as a [SWAP] space. If you have more than 1 gb of ram. You usually don't need swap.

3. If you're gonna use your system for small file handling reiserfs might just be your choice, as it comprehensively beats both Ext2 and Ext3 in small file operations. So select create new partition and partition it for rest of the free space. Select to use it as / partition. 
Press finish to write changes. If you wan't you can also select to use your windows partition as /media/windows

4. That's it, follow the prompts and reply positively to anything that pops up and finish the install and select yes when you are asked whether to install a boot loader on MBR.

Note:- In the above partition setup. I'am certainly not forcing you to use that same setup. Feel Free to try anything in the free 17 GB of space. Feel free to use any partitioning scheme that appeals you.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanx satissh.
I'll definitely try it.
BTW, how much space does the installed kubuntu take on HDD. I mean can i install it on my 5GB partition alone coz i just dont wanna take the hassle of taking backup and partition merging.


----------



## desertwind (Jan 16, 2006)

5 GB will be more than enough for a full install. But if you use the OS extensively, want to install a lot of software, and want to store a lot of files, then u need more space.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 16, 2006)

i have installed KUBUNTU from the Digit DVD. but my mouse is not running in this.
i m jus stuck in the desktop and all i cud do was to press ctrl+alt+del and restart the PC
some of you in this forum will remember that i had installed FC4 also from the Digit DVD 2-3 months back and then also i had this mouse problem. then i had used the *"mouseconfig"* command and selected almost all the mouse options but to no avail.
I got fed up and removed FC4. 

now the same problem with KUBUNTU. i feel there is some problem with my mouse or my head.
i know no keyboard shortcuts in KUBUNTU and hence stuck on the desktop


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 16, 2006)

Do you use a usb mouse or serial mouse??
If so, press [ctrl]+[alt]+F2, enter your login name and password and 
goto runlevel 3 by doing. Type password as necessary.
# sudo init 3
After some text rolling, press enter to get to prompt
# sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
This will open vi editor. Press INSERT key. Look for the section named "InputDevice" and identifier as "mouse0"
The lines give after # are comments you can ignore them.
Change the protocol to "usb and the device to "/dev/usb" if you use usb mouse and to "serial" and device to "/dev/ttyS0", If you use 
serial mouse. If you use Ps2, select the protocol as PS2 or IMPS2 and device as /dev/psaux . Save and close by issuing [Esc] and [Shift] + : and type wq. Hope that clears it.


----------



## digen (Jan 16, 2006)

Sorry for barging in between a ongoing discussion but Satish S,dude tell me isnt using a filesystem having the journaling feature a added advantage ?

Cause if i'm not wrong ext3=ext2 + journaling 

Although the functioning of it to the best of production use is questionable since from the OP it seems this a home machine but I tend to follow good practises if you may call it that.

Anyone wanting to know of why to use journaling filesystem over a non-journaling filesystem would like to read this :*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_file_system

I just had to mention this from a general point of view.


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi! My views were based on these benchmarks,
Linux Filesystem Benchmarks 
and these, which i came across, I thought to share but forgot somehow.

But another thing which i had read is that, for smaller hard disks (partitions), non-journalling filesystems such as ext2 are good because, there isn't any extra space required for the metadata journalling. Please correct me if wrong.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 16, 2006)

@Satissh S:
i did as u had told me to. but i m unable to go back to the GUI. i m stuck up in the terminal window. top to bottom of my screen is black! 
i tried "exit" command but it is only logging me out and asking for username and password in terminal window.
i restarted using the same old Ctrl+ Alt + Del but it shows the same terminal window on restarting also 

i m yet to see whether the mouse is running or not as i haven't been able to get to the Desktop (GUI)


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 16, 2006)

Umm.. Seems like sumthing is wrong with your xorg.conf file, does xserver through up any errors?Post it's log. 
Use the following command to start X and post the error message here,
* # startx *
I somehow forgot to tell you to make a back-up b4 editing it. My bad
Sorry!! 
Backup your file first, 
#cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /root/xorg.conf.bak

If you want you can use, 

1. xorgcfg (If that fails try, xorgcfg -textmode)
This command starts an xserver and allows you to create an /etc/X11/xorg.conf based on that.
                                     (or)
2. xorgconfig
This command also helps creating an xorg.conf, based on asking a few questions.
Only one of the above, not both.


----------



## bholu (Jan 16, 2006)

soory guys i was not here from last ten days,



			
				vignesh said:
			
		

> You cant see Linux partitions in Windows...


yes vignesh i cant see linux partition in windows,

now i got new problm
i was trying to install ubhuntu my self but in between i quite the installation .
now my fedora is not booting
any thing i can do for this,


sorry "cool_dude_prov" I stay in mumbai,
hey  guys any one really want to help me out then he is most wellcome in Santacruz my cell No. is 9869755054 SMS me.


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 16, 2006)

You might have wiped out the fedora partition, That's the reason. If you are sure there is fedora, Configure GRUB accordingly to boot into it.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 16, 2006)

i ran this command and my desktop was restored
sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
i found this in the xorg.config file's comments

i once again did the steps which u had said in ur previous post abt editing the xorg.conf file
the file (inputdevice section) looks like this


> Section "Input Device"
> Identifier "mouse0"
> Driver 	"mouse"
> Option	"CorePointer"
> ...



the identifier was initially "ConfiguredMouse" and after a few attempts I changed it to "mouse0"but, still, restarting the KUBUNTU resulted in me getting a terminal window and not the GUI interface.
p.s. i didnt find any InputDevice section with *Identifier "mouse0"*


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 16, 2006)

Well "mouse0" is just a generic name for the mouse, that is referenced in the serverlayout section, depends. 
Does your mouse work now??
Instead of serial protocol, try using logitech, or auto. Should work. Post back if it works.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 17, 2006)

i m not able to see the GUI screen. so man i cannot say whether the mouse is workng or not.


i had said in one earlier post that my mouse did not work in FC4 also inspite of Linux gurus in this forum trying hard to get it rite. i wonder why this problem is occuring with me. But long long back i had installed SUSe9.1 Personal and everyting was fine then!!! 

anyway, i will use logitech or auto and see if it works!!


----------



## iinfi (Jan 17, 2006)

done man
thank you very much.

Option "Protocol" "auto"    did the trick

is the C compiler and Java compiler preinstalled in this or do i have to download both. what about some C n Java editors for KUBUNTU. any suggestions.

and i have reliance FWP connection. how can i connect the net form Linux?? does rpm run in UBUNTU??


----------



## mehulved (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi iinfi I guess C and Java compiler will be present in the cd but not installed by default. At least that is the case in Ubuntu. And yeah USB mice are a bit of trouble sometimes. I am having a problem with it in FreeBSD, Gentoo and now weirdly in Knoppix, which detected it fine earlier.


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 17, 2006)

Ne, RPM is for Redhat suse and based, ubuntu is based on Debian.
D/L the .deb package and use 
*# dpkg -i package-*.deb *
to get it working. Else configure apt/synaptic. I guess they wud already be configured. Enjoy


----------



## desertwind (Jan 17, 2006)

gcc would have installed if you checked "Development". You may need to download and install java separately. 

For IDEs, Use Anjuta for C/C++ and NetBeams IDE for Java.

For Reliance Settings go through This . Even though it is for FC, must work on Kubuntu too.

Ubuntu is based on debian and rpm wont work on them. But you can use ALIEN for converting rpm into deb.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 17, 2006)

ok ...thanks guys ...i will check n let u know if Java n C are working


added:
i found that if i tried to compile a c++ program using "C++ sample.cc" or "g++ sample.cc"

then i m getting a command not found error


----------



## mehulved (Jan 17, 2006)

I guess then GCC and G++ aren;t installed. Just type gcc in a terminal. If you get any output then gcc is installed or else you will have to install it.
Have a look here


----------



## iinfi (Jan 17, 2006)

@desertwind: i went thru the site which you provided for Reliance Settings but it didnt yield anything. my fone jus doesnt respond.

meanwhile i found 2 files in my HDD which i had used to connect to the net when i had installed SuSe9.1 Personal once upon a time.

the two files are 
upnet.sh


> #!/bin/bash
> 
> echo "user 223098XXXX password 223098XXXX" > $HOME/.ppprc
> 
> pppd /dev/ttyS1 115200 debug usepeerdns defaultroute noauth connect '/usr/sbin/chat -v "" at+crm=1 OK "atdt#777" CONNECT' mtu 264



and downnet.sh


> #!/bin/bash
> killall -9 pppd



when u run this upnet.sh the fone does respond and connect to the net but the connection is terminated within 1second. i m cluless as to why this is happening.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 20, 2006)

my net is still not connecting!! 

well UBUNTU shows up as the default OS while booting while MS Windows is the second option.

i want Windows as default!! how do i do that?


----------



## desertwind (Jan 20, 2006)

```
$ gedit /etc/grub.conf
```

Change the default option there.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks mate. 
u sud get the "Linux brainiac" tag
so sud Satissh S


----------



## iinfi (Jan 20, 2006)

$ gedit /etc/grub.conf

there is no *grub.conf* file in the /etc directory!!!
and i also get an error saying "gedit command not found"


----------



## praka123 (Jan 20, 2006)

as root [# prompt] try vi or gedit [if u dont have try 
	
	



```
apt-get install gedit
```
 or manually 'cd' into the ubuntu cd directory and install as dpkg -i gedit* ] as 
~#gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst
and make the wingdows entry above ubuntu read the file fully for more ideas..For eg; U can have a splash image for grub by installing "apt-get install grub-splashimages" and adding the entry in the above file as 
splashimage=(hd0,9)/grub/splashimages/gentleblue.xpm.gz 
OR
splashimage=/boot/grub/splashimages/gentleblue.xpm.gz


----------



## mehulved (Jan 21, 2006)

You needn't use only gedit to edit grub. You can use any text editor. Since you're using Kubuntu, which uses KDE you will have KATE installed which is as good as gedit. And you ould very well use nano, vi, joe or emacs if you prefer them. 
Also, I guess you won't be able to edit menu.lst directly u'll need to use sudo to edit it else it will open only as read-only AFAIK. 
I would prefer to use joe from Konsole using 


> sudo joe /boot/grub/menu.lst
> password=my password


you can replace joe with any editor you prefer. I find joe easier to use than others, even nano seems to be easy to use. Vi and Emacs are comparatively more difficult but more powerful.


----------



## desertwind (Jan 21, 2006)

iinfi said:
			
		

> thanks mate.
> u sud get the "Linux brainiac" tag
> so sud Satissh S



Thanks for the compliment. Why dont you recomment me to Raaboo  Just Kidding.



			
				iinfi said:
			
		

> $ gedit /etc/grub.conf
> 
> there is no grub.conf file in the /etc directory!!!
> and i also get an error saying "gedit command not found"



Oh! I just forgot that ur using Kubuntu.

/boot/grub/grub.conf
/boot/grub/menu.lst
/etc/grub.conf

are all the same things. Edit any of these files. And you can use any text editor for that purpose. gedit is the text editor for GNOME. Use kate for KDE. And you may need to be root for that purpose.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 21, 2006)

Desertwind - u can't act as root in Ubuntu/Kubuntu only sudo can be used.


----------



## desertwind (Jan 21, 2006)

No, You can.

Refer to This Thread


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 21, 2006)

But Sudo is safer on any day  If the sudoers file is configured properly..


----------



## iinfi (Jan 21, 2006)

here is the file 
what do I change in this??


> # menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
> ...


----------



## praka123 (Jan 21, 2006)

> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
> # on /dev/hda1
> title Microsoft Windows XP Professional
> root (hd0,0)
> ...


Move this entry above the ubuntu which is quoted below: 


> title Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-9-386
> root (hd1,0)
> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386 root=/dev/hdb1 ro quiet splash
> initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-9-386
> ...


For changing the time grub should wait before booting into default OS,


> timeout 10


change 10 seconds to whatever value you want,if u remove above line,grub will display the menu without any time limits,..Best of LUX!
for more details of GRUB,read "man grub" or "info grub"

@desertwind:
debian/ubuntu does not have symlink for /boot/grub/menu.lst in /etc/grub.conf AFAIK,though u can make using ln command.


----------



## naveenchandran (Jan 21, 2006)

## default num 
# Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and 
# the entry number 0 is the default if the command is not used. 
# 
# You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry 
# is the entry saved with the command 'savedefault'. 
*default 0 *

...
...
---------------------------------

Set the default above to 4 ie..
default 4

Then XP will be default..


----------



## praka123 (Jan 22, 2006)

oh..i thought he wants the Wingdows entry in the top of the menu too besides default


----------



## naveenchandran (Jan 22, 2006)

ooops!

prakash then tell him to remove...

# This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian 
# ones. 
title Other operating systems: 
root 


otherwise that seperator will remain at the bottom empty ie.. without anhy operation!


----------



## iinfi (Jan 22, 2006)

a big thanks to all of u for ur help ....
windows is now booting by default.only my net is not connecting ...thats ok for the time being !!! 

plz accept this gift  


*images.redenvelope.com/images/images_static/giftbox_summer05.jpg


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 22, 2006)

How can all of us accept one gift?? Post it's source..


----------



## bholu (Jan 23, 2006)

Satissh S said:
			
		

> You might have wiped out the fedora partition, That's the reason. If you are sure there is fedora, Configure GRUB accordingly to boot into it.



how to configure GRUB. and i dont have fedora boot cd, its require??
for booting fedora.


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 23, 2006)

Do you have fedora rescue cd? If so boot into it, and issue the following once it has booted into a prompt.
# chroot /mnt/sysimage
# grub-install /dev/hda
Reboot and there shud be grub.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 23, 2006)

If you do not have fedora rescue cd, a live cd can do the trick too. 
In a live cd, you will have to mount the root partition and then follow Satish's post.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 23, 2006)

get any fedora or RH(sata will not mount) First CD and "linux rescue"


----------



## bholu (Jan 25, 2006)

at this time i dont have any think first CD nor rescue CD

so i was thinking for installing  ubuntu, 
here problme and i dont know ABC of instalation so can u tell me how to do that, 
I got windows 2000 along with fedora,
one more thing i got 80gb of hard disk, but i can c only 40gb,

 Is it possible for my bro to use remaining space for  his self coz he is also an admin. of my comp.

 thanx


----------



## praka123 (Jan 25, 2006)

If U want,U can mount and rescue grub from Ubuntu CD.U need to boot and mount /proc partn and execute a shell y pressing ESC and selecting from menu,create a dir for ur hdd fedora on /mnt/sss;chroot and follow what satish told..


----------

